
Berkeley Robot Learning Lab Releases Guided Policy Search Implementation - fitzwatermellow
http://rll.berkeley.edu/gps/index.html
======
billconan
oh, this is cool! this is the code behind their robotic arm thing

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeVppkoloXs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeVppkoloXs)

